# Motorizing a Maxant Model 3100



## pdman (Apr 19, 2006)

Has anyone done a DIY motor addition to a Maxant Model 3100?
I bought this about 10 years ago maybe longer direct from Maxant. (I'm in MA near their factory)
I know they sell a motor upgrade kit but it is $349, which is about what I paid for the whole extractor. I'd pay 150 to 175 but it seems there has to be a more economical solution.
I'm pretty handy and mechanically and electronically inclined but am just wondering if anyone has done this and keep me from reinventing the wheel.
Any help is appreciated.

thanks


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

Give them a call or shoot them an email. They are very easy to deal with and will work with you on the price. 

Doesn't cost anything to ask. Maybe they can come down a bit for you.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

It's worth the money to not have to deal with cobbled up, crap devices. I would bet that Maxant knows stuff about this installation that you will learn the hard way. My son and I own some Dadant 20 frame extractors and buy our parts from Dadant after learning the hard way! It's no fun to have a honeyhouse full of supers waiting to be extracted and the supposed, "after market," "same as theirs," bearings give out. Get the right stuff, it's better for the blood pressure!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

The motors are a little costly. We use Parvalux because of the success we have with them, and we know the motors can really put out vast amounts of workload.
We dont skimp out on motors to keep cost down. I am sure you could "rig" something up yourself, but I am not so sure I would try it unless it has been done in the past? Safety would be my main concern. 
The cheapest method would involve gerbils, or hamsters!


----------



## FishmanMike (Sep 13, 2008)

Do a search on here for treadmill motors. It can be done cheaply.


----------



## raosmun (Sep 10, 2009)

I built my own 8 frame medium extractor from scrach and it works great! Let me qualify: I am an engineer and have worked in the mechanical power transmission field for over 30 years. also; I have access to a lot of scraped out machinery, so my costs are litte to none. At the time of building I could not get a frequency or DC drive. If you can get one then all you need is a coupling or a simple belt drive. I ended up with a 1/2 HP baldor 120 VAC 1140RPM reversable motor and an old "lawn mower" variable speed belt drive rather than a friction or slip set-up. The rest is too much to explain here. However; you will need a final drive speed of 0 > 500 RPM +- on the extractors shaft.

There are many considerations to be made bfore modifying existing equipment.!!


----------



## pdman (Apr 19, 2006)

Stoweski, I took your advice and gave Maxant a call. Talked to Jake and took a drive out there. Well, I was extremely impressed with Jake and how He took care of my situation. Needless to say, I was very happy with the outcome. Great customer service above and beyond the norm. Treated me and my wife like family! Doesn't get any better than that.
I cannot express my Thanks and gratitude enough with my experience with Jake and Maxant.


----------



## stoweski (Apr 1, 2008)

And on my trip back from Maine on Thursday I'm stopping there to purchase my new 3100P extractor. 

Hope it all works out for you.

I do like the treadmill idea though. Could throw my dog on it and harness the power. What a great idea!!!


----------



## pdman (Apr 19, 2006)

stoweski, get all the dogs in the neighborhood and you'll be extracting in no time!!
Have a good time in Maine.
We used to have a Trailer in a Campground up in Naples for 18 years. It was on Tricky Pond which flowed into Sebago, Loved it up there.
Again thanks for your advive.


----------

